# We just got our Malinois puppies from Holland!!!



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

I am so excited!! We just imported two Malinois females and picked them up at midnight on Wed - haven't had much sleep since then, but they sure are darling! The older one is already showing a LOT of promise with the goats and I've been talking with the trainer out in Mountainair about livestock lessons. We have to wait until they finish all of their shots, though. They have short coats - which is great for New Mexico - and are insanely intelligent! Our GSD loves them, too, which was very important as we're hoping he will eventually enjoy their companionship. He already wants to play with them, but is being very patient and careful. They are half-sisters and are about ten days apart; the older, smaller one is the one who is keenly interested in the goats (the younger one just wants to chase them... so we're discouraging that and hoping she matures out of it).

Enjoy! Click to enlarge the thumbnails:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow imported! cool. So how did you decide to go that route?

they are beautiful. congrats


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i am soo jealous. i love malinois.. i just cant get any in southern california, and i can't afford to ship.. 

grr
i will stteal one


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I love Malinois! They're gorgeous dogs, and smart as anything. A guy in my dog forum has a female Malinois pup that he does schutzhund with. You tend to see them more often doing that sort of thing than herding anymore.

Your little girls are just lovely.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats! You are right they are very cute. 
Suellen


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, they are CUTE!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Getting a puppy is so exciting! So, you have 2 X's the fun. Congrats! They are very pretty, so tell us: how'd you find the breeder? Did you have references? Did they have to be in quarantine? :greengrin:


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

We found the breeder through our Schutzhund club - there are two other dogs from similar lines and one other one from the same exact breeder in our club. I googled the breeder and he has accolades from dog sport competitions in Europe and comes highly recommended from everyone we spoke with. Our club president arranged the whole process for us since he has imported dogs before and knew all the right logistic people. I would not suggest doing this with people that you do not know and trust as we sometimes paid just on word via email alone, but relationships are everything. We don't have to actually quarantine them like in the old days - we just have to get their shots and they cannot go anywhere for 30 days - you have to sign a CDC form saying that you will comply.

They nearly slept through the night last night! But, crate training is going painfully - and loudly - very slowly... :hair:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Be Strong! And a little "heartless", with crate training. All of my dogs have been crate trained. Not that I keep them there always, but they will go willingly into their "room". If I had an emergency I could put them there and they would be fine. We just got a new puppy, she's now 10 weeks old and is completely crate trained. :leap:


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

That is fabulous!! :thumb: Violet does okay in the crate, but Tia screams like she's being skinned alive. Violet is 10 days older than Tia, so I'm hoping that she'll catch up.

So... photos of your new pup? Do you have a thread going?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeh, it's here, "meet my new puppy" (I think). She's so smart, it's almost scary. I told Hubby "you are going to have to be on the ball with this one". She's a Soft Coated Wheaten. Sometimes, when I have a puppy "balk" at crate training, I put a piece of dog treat in there so they can find it when they get in there. Usually solves the problem. I think the Malinois' "think" for themselves right? Sometimes it makes them harder to train, they want to know "why" they should do that particular thing. You will have to be a firm "alpha dog". But, you are doing Schutzhund right, so you've got that covered. Good luck, they are beautiful!


----------

